
A scikit-learn pipeline in Wallaroo - nitbix
https://blog.wallaroolabs.com/2018/02/a-scikit-learn-pipeline-in-wallaroo/
======
nitbix
Hi everyone! I'm the author of this post, if you have any questions please
post them here, on our mailing list or on IRC, and I'll be glad to help!

------
dominotw
I am trying to understand where Wallaroo fits in the steaming landscape.

How does this compare to kafka-streams app running on kubernetes

~~~
spooneybarger
Hi,

VP of Engineering at Wallaroo Labs.

The folks who we most appeal to right now are folks who are looking for a
native Python streaming solution. There's also a decent amount of excitement
from the Go community about our Go version that is out as a preview release.

There's a lot of JVM based solutions out there for streaming, the choices
outside the JVM are pretty sparse.

Wallaroo is particularly well suited to streaming applications that need to
keep some state in-memory to make fast decisions based on incoming data.

The Python version of Wallaroo can handle tens of thousands of events a second
and respond within a few milliseconds. This is all dependent on the
application logic of course, but it should give a rough idea.

